# American football in the uae



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

The Emirates American Football League will be starting its second season soon.

For anyone interested in joining one of the teams (Abu Dhabi, Al Ain or Dubai), please see our facebook page for more details of the open days/ Try-Outs which will be held over consecutive weekends in September. 

Attendance is free of charge and is open to anyone regardless of experience.

We also have a youth league for boy 9-17yrs.

If you're interested in coaching or officiating then please let me know.

Thanks, Karyn


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Is that the league were the MVPs are in the Falcons?
I wanted to ask you, how do you guys train? What are the hours? I'm afraid from injuries as I gave just recovered from an injury that took allost half a year to recover and i'm still in physiotherapy. Are the gear good enough to decrease the chances of an ACL tear for example.Given the fact that expats work 8-10 hours a day, how can you manage a common practice? Can one join when the season is in its mid ( or atleast train to prepare for the season next year-need to gain back my muscle gains)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

gronk said:


> Is that the league were the MVPs are in the Falcons?
> I wanted to ask you, how do you guys train? What are the hours? I'm afraid from injuries as I gave just recovered from an injury that took allost half a year to recover and i'm still in physiotherapy. Are the gear good enough to decrease the chances of an ACL tear for example.Given the fact that expats work 8-10 hours a day, how can you manage a common practice? Can one join when the season is in its mid ( or atleast train to prepare for the season next year-need to gain back my muscle gains)


If you figure out how to prevent an ACL tear the NFL would make you a multi-millionaire.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

gronk said:


> Are the gear good enough to decrease the chances of an ACL tear for example.





XDoodle****** said:


> If you figure out how to prevent an ACL tear the NFL would make you a multi-millionaire.


:croc:

some support for the area next to the patela


----------



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

Come along to the open days on Fri 6 Sep & Sat 7 Sep at Dubai Sports City, you can find out all about the league. 

In the meantime, to summarise briefly; the official season starts the last week of September with training twice a week for 2hrs (most players do additional gym work). Games will generally be played on a Friday from Oct-Mar, with home & away games for each of the 4 teams then play-offs & the Desert Bowl.

Injuries can never be completely avoided in any contact sport but the fitter you are the less chance you stand of getting hurt. Latest technology helmets for all players are mandatory to help prevent head injuries. There will be an onsite paramedic at every game.

Our new Commissioner Stan Gay (ex-Alabama NCAA, and Atlanta Falcons NFL player) is making safety his number one priority this season.


----------



## ladybug2012 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good Evening! Just to clarify, there are American football recreational leagues? I have a son going to high school and he plays football. His biggest thing for next year is playing on the team. He's very good and if we move he would be devastated about missing out on HS football. Is it fairly probable that he will be able to play on a team while we are there?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i'm disturbed that a Scot is promoting this bizarre sport!!


----------



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely your son will be able to play in our league! We're proud to say that the standard of play is such that he will not miss out on anything had he still been back in the US, and it's improving all the time.

We've actually had several American families agree to move over here only because their sons could continue to play football. We've also had a couple of our Varsity players from last season go to college in the US this year and play.

The only thing you should be aware of is that the cost of setting up such a program here has been significant and has only been possible through the dedication and hard work of a small group of volunteers, including all our coaches. We are not financed by the government, although hopefully we are starting to attract more corporate support. This is a pay-to-play, purely amateur and recreational league for boys of 9yrs+ and men from 18yrs+. Please remember that, there may be oil here but 'it ain't Texas'! 

It's also very difficult and expensive for us to get all the equipment we need. It all has to be imported from the US, and that includes gloves, cleats etc so please make sure he brings everything with him.

You will find all the information you need on our website and facebook page - /snip - and also email me directly on /snip and I will connect you with Julie, our Youth Coordinator. Please include full details of your son plus when you'll be arriving, where you'll be living etc.

I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks, Karyn


----------



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

Not only that but one of the best players in the league is from Edinburgh - Jef Nicolson, who used to play with the Scottish Claymores. He's with the Dubai Stallions this season.

Come along to Dubai Sports City on Friday 14 February to watch - you might actually enjoy it


----------



## ladybug2012 (Apr 26, 2012)

Karyn, 

Thanks so much! We will hopefully know in a few months what our status will be. I did access your websit and will follow you us on FB.

Warm Regards,

A. Monell


----------

